# My stuffed Simba.



## Phantom (Apr 17, 2014)

Do you have a favorite stuffed animal? Come on, don't lie, I know you do. 

 Do you collect stuffed animals? Did you have a childhood stuffed animal?

 I have an old Simba my dad won for me when I was three. Still have it, and it's like, missing its tail and half and ear, but seriously, I keep it in my headboard's dresser.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 17, 2014)

An Arceus plush I bought at the Nintendo World Store in New York City three years ago. I joked about putting it in a home made shrine. 

Also.. my chocolate Lab, when she was a puppy, liked grabbing this brown gorilla I had on my bed, unfortunately she ripped its arms off. And she did  something kinda freaky to a bobcat plush bought at a local zoo's gift shop a couple years later.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 17, 2014)

I refrain from having a favourite in case the other teddies get jealous.


----------



## Flora (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a bundle of stuffed animals at home, from when I was a kid. (Including this really awesome old Care Bear from like the eighties that my parents got on EBAY APPARENTLY)

My favorite is probably this four-year-old Build-A-Bear named Andy. He was a gift from a friend and I love him dearly.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 17, 2014)

I still have a giant pile of stuffed animals in my room at home. I sleep with plushies but only one at a time. My most recent charge is a Rainbow Dash plush I bought at an anime con; before that, it was an Octavia plush that my roommate got me for my birthday.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a stuffed tiger called Tígri that I used to carry with me _everywhere_ as a kid. (I got quite adept at putting on clothes without ever letting go of him.) My grandma gave him to me when I was about four and from that day he was my Favorite Toy and tigers were my Favorite Animal. (They still are.)

I gave Tígri an elaborate backstory wherein he was born at a zoo to two white tiger parents called Tígraldur and Tígröld, then was going to be taken to another zoo or something and the plane crashed in a jungle where he was taken in by a monkey. The monkey had discovered special bananas growing in a part of the jungle that gave him superpowers and was called the Super-Monkey. When Tígri grew up he isolated the active ingredient of the bananas, started mass-manufacturing superpower-inducing pills and became a millionaire, as one does. Also, when he took the pills he could transform into several different superpowered versions, represented by me tying different scarves around him. Then he'd fight crime.

Several years later my grandma gave me another, tiny stuffed tiger, who I decided was his cousin Jacob (son of his existing badass uncle Jacob) and instantly became my second favorite.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 17, 2014)

I have these arranged by size on my bed:
a really old blue rabbit that has a hole in its head (I think the hole is pretty old too)
a polar bear with a Coca Cola scarf
a shiny blue teddy bear with a white bow on its neck
the same thing, but pink and without the bow
a green teddy bear with a flower on its chest
and some sort of parrot that might not fit the cathegory...


----------



## Superbird (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a 2.5-foot-tall stuffed penguin named Harold.

Though I don't do much with him anymore, I'm super defensive of him.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 18, 2014)

I currently sleep with an old beat up polar bear. It's super squishy. It's also my boyfriend's. Every once in a while we swap plushies (he has my rotund dolphin right now) and I always sleep with the one I recently got from him.

Other plushies I have include Sir Cephalopod (giant fluffy pink octopus), a white teddy that's about two thirds my height, a penguin that's about a third of my height, and a Kyubey plushie. I also have a tiny Glaceon and a tiny Ho-oh, but those are too small to consider sleeping with.

I absolutely love huge plushies. There was this one time I came across a panda plushie that was literally taller than I was, but my mom refused to buy it for me. That was a sad day.


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a plushie Mudkip I like to sleep with.


----------



## Mewmic (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a Protoman plushie I got a while ago...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 18, 2014)

I sometimes buy plushies from series I like. I have 3 Yoshis (a big light blue one, a small black one and a tiny purple one), a Lakitu (birthday gift from a friend, she got it at Nintendo World...), Fennekin, Pansage, Scrafty and Umbreon, a big 1-up mushroom and a tiny Koopa. And a small Flying Mint Bunny (from Hetalia)
I also have a bunch of different plushies from when I was a kid.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a ton of Pokemon plushies (never too many!). Some of them still have their tags on. Currently there is a very huggable Winnie the Pooh plushie on my bed.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 19, 2014)

my cousin and I used to gather all of our stuffed animals and play with them together in like elaborate storylines that were based off of whatever anime/RPG we were into at the time (usually final fantasy or pokemon). this continued until we were about ten or something, but because of that i have a ridiculous amount of stuffed animals and I still buy them occasionally. my favourite is a stuffed giraffe creatively named girafarig, but i also have a large beartato plush, a vaporeon, a bliztle, and a pink alpacasso. I also have camels, emus, unicorns, zebras, etc. because it was more fun when you had lots of different animals.


----------



## Hippy (Apr 19, 2014)

When I was little I was obsessed with stuffed animals, I had hundreds of them and would arrange around 20 of them on my bed each night, and only my favorites had names. But some of them were married and it was my favorite thing to hold weddings for them XD I have this one stuffed animal I've had since I was 2, it's a cat named Nimmy, and most of her whiskers are off and she is missing an eye, and I have a floppy dog named Foxy with a whole in his tummy that I've had since I was 5, and they're laying around in my room somewhere. And I had an otter named Charmin Ullman (Because I wanted to name him Charmin Ultra after the toilet paper, but my older sister wanted his name ton be Ricky Ullman after the guy from Phil of the Future on Disney) that is laying in the living room because the little girl I babysit plays with him. The rest of the stuffed animals are in trash bags or baskets in my closet, I'm keeping them for the little girl.


----------



## Jolty (Apr 19, 2014)

there is a large gap between my bed and the wall and every single inch of it is piled with plushes (at least 150) and those are just the ones i keep out

my favourite three though are Teddy (obviously a regular bear) who i've had since i was a baby and am incapable of sleeping without, Regigigas who is a giant polar bear i sometimes use as a pillow, and a Greninja.


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 20, 2014)

I had a purple hippo that I was terribly attached to. It never left the hotel in Germany. I cried a river.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 20, 2014)

Majora said:


> I had a purple hippo that I was terribly attached to. It never left the hotel in Germany. I cried a river.


I left Rupert's scarf in a hotel once. :(

EDIT: Also, "teddy" was pretty much my family's word for stuffed animal whether it was a bear or not. Although most of my teddies were bears, even if they didn't look the most bearlike.

(Do stuffed polar bears count as teddies?)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 20, 2014)

As a kid, I had a Winnie the Pooh plushie I loved.

I gave it to Goodwill.

The next week I saw Toy Story 3.

Bad decisions, bad timing.


----------



## Awos (Apr 20, 2014)

I was really attached to a Kyogre plush, I still have it and called it "BK" or "baby Kyogre".


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 21, 2014)

one does not simply have a favorite stuffed animal

I have pretty much all of my stuffed things I had as a baby/small kid. I love them all dearly.


----------



## Equinoxe (Apr 21, 2014)

I liek Squirtles said:


> one does not simply have a favorite stuffed animal


Seconding this! I have a massive plushie pile and I'm going to keep adding to it. Some of my dearest plushies are all birds for some reason; a green/red parrot, a red-billed funny-looking toucan and a mallard. 
I also have quite a few Pokemon plushies (my favourite is probably the big Giratina my sister got me). :P

I can't understand people who sell/throw away their childhood stuffed toys! D': 
I've rescued bought so many plush animals from thrift shops/second-hand stores because I'm a huge softie and because THEY'VE BEEN ABANDONED and it would be cruel to just leave them there. Like that one big dinosaur with a hole in its leg (the price tag said it had a 'wound'. ;__; ). It's safe now.
I'm a serious, responsible adult.


----------



## Scootaloo (Apr 25, 2014)

i'm pretty attached to all of my stuffed animals! i'm mostly attached to my Hello Kitty i got from build-a-bear, my giraffe pillow pet, and all of my pokemon dolls.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 29, 2014)

I got a tiny round Typhlosion plushie the other day! :D It's adorable. Now I just need to find a Volcarona.


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a dragon named Dragon. And a Tails plushie, oh, and a Scraggy.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

I love stuffed animals and plushies! I have soooo many of them. Especially since its not really easy for me to have many pets, its great to have them around. And they're cute too :) <3

I love cuteness. It reminds me of things from my childhood :)

I also actually clicked this thread title because the name Simba was in it lol (Simba's the name of my dog xD)

EDIT: *Theres only ONE stuffed toy I had that I really grew to dislike (might as well be honest here...).* But I won't get into the details of that one. I rather just....not even remember I owned it. It wasn't all that cute, anyways. More like creepy o-o;


----------

